# New Puppy Won't Pee Outside!



## JBIRD1111 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello! I just rescued a Puppy 2 days ago. He is a 7(ish) month old Shep mix. I don't know about his past, but he seems to be a pretty normal puppy. He is on a few medications – one being benedryl, which helps with his Mange itch? He takes 50 mg of benedryl 2x daily. Now onto the problem:
He has peed and pooped twice in my house when I’m in the bathroom or not looking. The benedryl I think has made him pee much less, as he only pees 1-2 times a day while drinking a normal amount of water. His poop is very hard and dehydrated too. The problem is, I cannot get him to pee myself! I haven’t once! I wake up in the middle of the night, wake up early and take him out throughout the day. He never goes when outside. He wasn’t trained to, he doesn't get it! I keep him in the crate overnight, and when he cries to come out in the morning, I bring him right outside where he plays (but doesn’t pee or poop). When I bring him back inside, he may or may not pee on the carpet. He cries (indicating the need for pee) but won’t pee for me outside. Any idea of what to do to break this habit? Crate training doesn’t seem to be doing it.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Stop giving him any chance to eliminate in your house. When you go to the bathroom or otherwise cannot attend to him, put him in the crate.

If he does not eliminate when you go outdoors, put him back in the crate for 10 minutes and try again. Make SURE you have a delicious food reward on your person so that you can reward him when he goes outside. OFfer LOTS of praise along with the treat once he goes outdoors.

Yours is a management issue. Put him in the position where the correct outcome is the only possibility.


----------



## JBIRD1111 (Jan 3, 2010)

So here is the plan: Keep him in my site at all times and when there is any sign of sniffing/peeing routine I will immediately bring him outside. IF I need to go to the bathroom or leave the dog unattended, I will put him in the crate. He doesn't really like any treats other than deli meat, so Ill try and rush to get that ready when he is about to go potty and bring him and the treat outside in a hurry.


----------



## Furby (Dec 17, 2009)

You need to buy some Roll Over dog sausage.

It is like cocane for dogs! Use only little little bits of it. It makes them fat fast!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Take it out on leash. Walk around. They can only walk and hold it so long. When it finally has to go, lavish praise on it.


----------



## JBIRD1111 (Jan 3, 2010)

I walk the dog what seems like all day. HE won't pee outside! Its like he was trained to hold it and pee inside! Believe me, once he does pee outside, there will be plenty of praise. I just have to figure out how to get him out there! Seems like the best way is to try and catch him right before he tries inside, then bring him outside in a hurry.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The way to do it is to use the crate. NO outside time in the house until he pees outdoors. Period. 

When he asks, take him out of the crate and directly outside. Give him 10 minutes. If he does not go, inside ON LEASH, and right back to the crate. 

Repeat until you get outdoor elimination.


----------

